# Pickled Fish



## rbranstner (Dec 18, 2007)

Ahh I just mixed up my annual batch of pickled fish for the holiday season. It has to cure for 5 days then I can put it in the bring and eat it. I can't wait for X-mas so I can dig into a couple of jars. My dad and father-in-law just mow down the stuff. I always have to make an extra jar for them to take home. Normally I use Northern Pike but I didn't have any on hand and I had lots of Walleye in the freezer so I used that this year. Seems like kind of a shame to use walleyes but hey thats all I have so I couldn't be fussy. Any one else into pickling for the holidays?


----------



## pitrow (Dec 18, 2007)

OH, I'd love to have your recipe if you don't mind sharing. Being from Holland my relatives can't get enough pickled herring (and eel). I can't stand it, but they eat it like candy.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 19, 2007)

I will try and find the one I had typed up and send it to you if I can't find it I will make another one.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 19, 2007)

heheh....yeah.....my innards.......


----------



## irish fan (Dec 19, 2007)

It must be great to say all you have are walleyes. Consider yourself a VERY lucky man.I will pretty much stay pickled myself through the holidays.Walleyes..the best white meat..


----------



## walking dude (Dec 19, 2007)

i agree irish.......walleye is my fav around fish.........JUST behind catfish


----------



## dirty ole phil (Dec 19, 2007)

ME TOO ME TOO  I want it also

[email protected]


----------



## oleolson (Dec 19, 2007)

lol  I'm with ya.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 19, 2007)

Uff Da dudes. That stuff is for fertilizing your tomato plants next spring.
And doing that to walleye is a grave sin. Northern yeah, yellow perch yeah, walleye - NO.
I may have to report you to the wally patrol.


----------



## oleolson (Dec 19, 2007)

Northern Pike is some gooooood stuff!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 19, 2007)

Long as you get all the Y bones out. It eats fine. And, they are fun to catch!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't find my typed file so I will post it on here so everyone that is interested can get it. I have eaten lots of pickled fish and this is the best pickled fish I have ever eaten by far. I think you could use any fish you had not just walleye like I have to resort to. hahahahaha. I will get this off to yoiu guys soon. If you make it please let me know what you think of the recipe I am dying to hear what you think.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 20, 2007)

OH by the way about the Y bones with my recipe you can leave them all in because the curing process eats them all away. I put all of mine in with all the bones and all of the bones are gone at the end. Its awesome.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 20, 2007)

Well here is the recipe for pickled fish here is what you need. Approx 6 pounds of fish fillets cut up into bite size fillets. There is usually roughly 1 pound of fish per jar depending on how big your jars are.

*You will need to cure your fish for about a week. To do this put your meat in a container along with 2/3 cup salt and pour enough white vinegar into the container to cover the fish. Mix this up good and let sit for 5 to 7 days.* *The fish will still have the Y bones in it, the salt and vinegar will eat them away.*
    I usually let mine sit for 7 days and make sure your stir them daily. I usually use a big tupperware container    that way you can just tip the container over to stir it rather than opening it up and stiring it with a spoon. Something with a sealed lid is best so it doesn't smell up the fridge. 

After the week is up you will rinse the meat off real well with cold water and pack it into jars alternating between meat and onion. Put as much or as little onion as you like. I love a lot it adds to the flavor. 

In a pot on the stove add 
*2.5 cups sugar* 
*2.5 cups white vinegar*
*2.5 cups white wine* (I use a boones farm white wine I can't think of what its called but its the only white wine  they make it just comes in a jar.)
*2 tablespoons picklings spices* (This is just a spice jar you buy at the grocery store that is called pickling spice and I put the spice in a cheese cloth. Just cut a big square of cheese cloth and put the spices in the middle and tie it shut with a twist tie that way you don't have all that stuff floating in your jars)

Boil this for 5 minutes and set aside and let cool. 

Once this is cool pour it into the jars of fish. I usually let the fish sit in the jars for at least 4 days but the longer it sits the better it tastes. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## pitrow (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks tons!!! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks good rbranstner, thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

Its getting to be that time of year again to make some pickled fish so I figured I would bump this awesome pickled fish recipe up. I can't wait to spear some northern so I can make another batch. Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## sancarlosmx (Dec 4, 2009)

Just about to enter yellowtail ( amber jack) season down in ol. Mexico. Commonly served in Sushi resturants for $30 a plate as Hamachi. Will be pickling a bunch in the next few months. The good news is that it is free to friends or catch it youself. Average yellowtail runs about 15 lbs. and they fight like hell. Gonna try smoking some this season: hot or cold smoke, which would you choose?
T.


----------



## pwrline (Dec 16, 2013)

rbranstner said:


> Well here is the recipe for pickled fish here is what you need. Approx 6 pounds of fish fillets cut up into bite size fillets. There is usually roughly 1 pound of fish per jar depending on how big your jars are.
> 
> *You will need to cure your fish for about a week. To do this put your meat in a container along with 2/3 cup salt and pour enough white vinegar into the container to cover the fish. Mix this up good and let sit for 5 to 7 days.* *The fish will still have the Y bones in it, the salt and vinegar will eat them away.*
> I usually let mine sit for 7 days and make sure your stir them daily. I usually use a big tupperware container that way you can just tip the container over to stir it rather than opening it up and stiring it with a spoon. Something with a sealed lid is best so it doesn't smell up the fridge.
> ...


                   Do put a lid on the jar? Do they seal on there own?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes Put Lids On TheM. They Do Usually Seal On TheIr Own But I Always Keep TheM In The Fridge.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 17, 2013)

rbranstner said:


> Yes Put Lids On TheM. They Do Usually Seal On TheIr Own But I Always Keep TheM In The Fridge.


Sorry my stupid phone types all crazy when I'm on the forums. I usually put them into left over and cleaned wide mouth syle Pasta jars but you can use canning jars as well. They do usually end up forming a seal but personally I wouldn't dare leave them out a room temp since they haven't been processed in a canner or pressure cooker.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 22, 2017)

Peculiarmike said:


> Uff Da dudes. That stuff is for fertilizing your tomato plants next spring.
> And doing that to walleye is a grave sin. Northern yeah, yellow perch yeah, walleye - NO.
> I may have to report you to the wally patrol.


I agree, sad to do that to such a great tasting fish ! 

I am curious  to know how the walley turned out pickled, I have never restored to those extremes before.

I make pickled pike year round as long as the water is cold enough from where I caught them.

I also fine grind my pickling spice before I add it to the mix. I think it help with overall flavor sooner and you don't have to mess around with the small pieces of allspice stuck to your fish chunks while eating them.

This is the only way I like to  eat Pike !  The fish has to be fresh, I have tried frozen and it wasn't worth the time that went into making it!  Hope that info helps?


----------

